# John Deere replacement Bedknife?



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Found a small nick in my Bedknife that's preventing it to cut in a very small 1/4 inch section. Need a replacement and didn't know which one to get and from where? Ummm cutting at 5/8 hoc right now and I have a JD 220-E


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All the way in page 8 - John Deere 220E (2013) Reel Replacement and Reconditioning 

220E Maintenance sheet lists all your parts options. I used the ET17767. It is thicker and works well for the HOC we target on a green mower. Pete1313 thread has pictures comparing them both.

This chart has the HOC descriptions.

https://www.greenfarmparts.com/ (free standard shipping) or https://www.greenpartstore.com/


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> All the way in page 8 - John Deere 220E (2013) Reel Replacement and Reconditioning
> 
> 220E Maintenance sheet lists all your parts options. I used the ET17767. It is thicker and works well for the HOC we target on a green mower. Pete1313 thread has pictures comparing them both.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

My target hoc is .6-.75hoc threwout season

I have an 11 blade reel so I should be fine with the thicker Bedknife ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

0.3in is the min hoc with that knife.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> 0.3in is the min hoc with that knife.


So can't go lower than that is what you mean?

Also replacing Bedknife screws is a must from what I've read? What do you use to get proper torque on the screws?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, below 0.3in the knife will hit the ground/concrete.

I use a torque wrench in lb in (not lb ft!)


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yes, below 0.3in the knife will hit the ground/concrete.
> 
> I use a torque wrench in lb in (not lb ft!)


Gotcha. And when you changed yours did you use thread locker?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No! The opposite, anit-sieze. It is all explained in the thread and the manual. Start at the middle and go out alternating sides.

As explained in the thread, you will likely need an impact wrench and use a wide/thick flat head bit.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> No! The opposite, anit-sieze. It is all explained in the thread and the manual. Start at the middle and go out alternating sides.
> 
> As explained in the thread, you will likely need an impact wrench and use a wide/thick flat head bit.


👍 got it!


----------

